

Post-it pixel art in Paris - TelmoMenezes
http://business.blogs.cnn.com/2011/09/28/post-it-note-wars-rage-in-paris/?hpt=hp_mid

======
TelmoMenezes
I've been noticing this everywhere in the past few weeks, and am finally
relieved to know what it is. I have a soft spot for pixel art...

